# How to remove Chrome.exe



## whoru007 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Guys,
Can anyone tell me plz how can i remove chrome.exe virus from my PC??

I have McAFee 8.7i Updated but it dont detect it...

Chrome.exe had 
blocked my TaskManager(I have solved it by regedit of TuneUp 2008),
blocked my RegEdit(I have solved it by regedit),
blocked my FolderOption(I have solved it by regedit),

Now the problem is i have chrome.exe & New Folder.exe in my D,E&F Local drives, also <FolderName.exe> in each of the folders of D,E,F drives.

My explorer.exe doesnt start up automatically, i hav to do it manually by task manager. plz help me to solve this problem.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 19, 2009)

Boot into safe mode:
1. open your system drive
    for C:drive (*c:\windows\chrome.exe*)
   delete *braviax.exe*.
2. open registry editor and move to:


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\


  Click on winlogon. in the right pane you will see entry:*shell*
      delete any value written in it and give this new value:


> Explorer.exe


3. also search in registry for any *chrome* related entry and delete them.
4. clear all browsers data and system Restore.
thats all.............


----------



## whoru007 (Jan 21, 2009)

what about the new folder.exe ??
also i have one file in each of the my folder which corresponds to tht folders name..

eg.
if i have folder named as Movies then inside it there is Movies.exe is there, in Games - Games.exe ....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like you have many virus in your system. I will suggest you:
*Effective System Scanning*

*Online Scanning*


----------



## ramavijay1853 (May 29, 2009)

Install latest AVG anti virus software
it is my experience
kill chrome.exe..

Rama Vijay Kumar


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2009)

If Chrome.EXE is blocked,try using a software called Unlocker and kill the proceses using it.....also be sure to check for viruses............


----------

